# Missfiring problems need some help



## alin2em15 (Jul 1, 2009)

so i bought a 98 audi a4 with a 2.8l 30 valve. timing belt was broken. got a new engine redid the timing and everything. now it idles rough and the check engine light keeps coming on. i get the codes for cylinder 1-3 misfiring. i know the engine is timed corrrectly. i have new spark plugs and wires. what else could it be. any help would be appreciated. thank you.


----------



## knghtoftherndtbl (Jul 16, 2010)

try changing your ignition coil pack. that might be one of your problems. I have the same issue with 3 of my cylinders misfiring. I'm just low on cash, so I have to wait to come up with the money, and i'm going to change my ignition coil. at least that's what a mechanic told me.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

knghtoftherndtbl said:


> try changing your ignition coil pack. that might be one of your problems. I have the same issue with 3 of my cylinders misfiring. I'm just low on cash, so I have to wait to come up with the money, and i'm going to change my ignition coil. at least that's what a mechanic told me.


 This engine has three ignition coils, one is for cylinders 1 & 6, one for 2 & 5, and one for 3 & 4. Misfire on one whole bank suggests a blocked exhaust, a leak on the passenger side of your intake runners, or a leaking passenger side valve cover gasket.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

alin2em15 said:


> so i bought a 98 audi a4 with a 2.8l 30 valve. timing belt was broken. got a new engine redid the timing and everything. now it idles rough and the check engine light keeps coming on. i get the codes for cylinder 1-3 misfiring. i know the engine is timed corrrectly. i have new spark plugs and wires. what else could it be. any help would be appreciated. thank you.


 Misfires on one bank is also an indication of cams that are not in proper time. Do a compression test first dry, then wet. If the numbers on 1-3 are significantly lower than 4-6 (in the 100-120 range VS 165-200 range), timing may be suspect.


----------

